# WHY? Does my tank get cloudy a day or 2 after cleaning?



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am getting so annoying, I do 100% water changes every week and after 1 or 2 days it is cloudy again. Why? Halp.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

*I am getting so annoyed


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank, filter, live plants, additives used, type of substrate and how deep. Filter media care-if you have a filter and stocking.

What is the source water.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> What size tank, filter, live plants, additives used, type of substrate and how deep. Filter media care-if you have a filter and stocking.
> 
> What is the source water.


This 

Also, did you use any BB supplements?


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

My tank is 1 gallon... I think? No filter, no live plants and no supplements. Only water conditioner


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How long has it been setup-is it a new tank, what kind and how deep is the substrate. What is the source water-How often are you making water changes and is the Betta the only livestock.
What kind of fish food are you feeding and do any left over food left in the tank between water changes.
Can you post a pic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would suggest you get more water changes.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have only had my betta for like 2 weeks now. Its cube shaped. Its 6" in height. 
Nutrafin Max Betta Food (3 g) is the food. There is never any left because he eats all that I give him. 
My fish is the only occupant. 
Its a Marina tank. 2L.
One thing that I think may cause it is the gravel, its very small and very hard to rinse. I am buying larger gravel tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds like the gravel. You can try putting it in one of those fine metal strainers to wash. Personally, I'd just toss it out and get larger gravel(rinse it really well before you put it in the tank). 

BTW: there are about 3.8 liters in a gallon.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, its so small I can't even strain it so... I guess I am not properly cleaning the gravel. It has been p&^%#^ me off since I first got it. I am Canadian I don't understand gallons haha. Sorry.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lissa3116 said:


> Yeah, its so small I can't even strain it so... I guess I am not properly cleaning the gravel. It has been p&^%#^ me off since I first got it. I am Canadian I don't understand gallons haha. Sorry.


6" cube tank seems like a 2L or 1/2 gallon tank.

I would invest in a larger tank, it will make your life a lot easier


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

no no worries!! With a small tank just make sure you change your water(or partial changes and a fullchange at least once a week) to ensure that the ammonia doesn't build up.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Trust me, I do want a large tank and I already know which one I am going to buy (3.5 gallon) I just honestly don't have the time to cycle it right now because I am in University and its my last semester so I am very busy. But like I said above, tomorrow I am getting new gravel and plants since mine falls apart and I can see myself getting that tank in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sharkbait is very active in his small tank so I am excited to see what he would be like in his bigger tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lissa3116 said:


> Trust me, I do want a large tank and I already know which one I am going to buy (3.5 gallon) I just honestly don't have the time to cycle it right now because I am in University and its my last semester so I am very busy. But like I said above, tomorrow I am getting new gravel and plants since mine falls apart and I can see myself getting that tank in about 2-3 weeks.


Hi5! I'm a senior too XD fish are soooo distracting >.>
you really don't need to intentionally cycle a 3.5 gallon. with regular water changes, filter, and a fish, the tank will eventually cycle itself 

For now a plant like a lucky bamboo (leaves above water) will do great in your tank in keeping ammonia levels down 

I have enough plants in my tank that I don't do water changes for months >.> there's a beautiful balance in there =D


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Woohoo to almost being done!

Really? That is good to know because I have been reading about cycling constantly. Also, I have wanted to put a bamboo inside my tank but I have been scared. Any tips?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's always good to look for a bamboo that is healthy with good strong roots (not rotting)

when you being it home, trim off any mushy roots and run under tap water, washing it very clean. 

then place the bamboo in your tank - just stick it in there and have it leaning against a wall, no need to plant it, this will make water changes much easier.

I prefer bamboos over aquarium plants in small tanks as submersed plants leave little room for the betta to swim in. 

if the bamboo does it's job properly, your water should remain clear. 

Here's a photo of my bamboo 

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/11/14/ydybarej.jpg

make sure the bamboo has a decent light source. you can keep it somewhere where the leaves will be under indirect natural light. the stem doesn't need to be illuminated.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I think its beautiful! I think its just hard when its winter in Canada, trying to find bamboo when it is -10 outside. But I really like the idea of putting bamboo in my tank


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD I cant believe you think that messay tank Is beautiful! 
 you can find bamboos in asian shops, chinatown and stuff... even in the middle of winter >.>


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

True! Thanks a lot for your help. Hope to clear this cloudy water soon and KEEP it away.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would recommend more than ounce a week for a one gal.


----------

